# Gheenoe Fuel Storage



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

So, Im drawing up plans for what Im gonna do to the boat I plan to buy. Im looking at options for storing fuel. My idea is a storage compartment in the front deck, covered with a hatch.

My worry is ventilation. How much risk of fire/explosion is there if I do build a storage compartment to put a 3 to 6 gallon tank in?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If you're going to use a plastic tank, you must vent it. There are no if's, and's, but's, or maybe's. You can do open bulk heads, that would be easiest. Otherwise you're going to need to install a vent.



Dschouest42 said:


> How much risk of fire/explosion is there if I do build a storage compartment to put a 3 to 6 gallon tank in?


None if you vent it correctly. If you don't vent it the risk is a fiery death, or worse.

I got open spots on my skiff all the time if you want to give it a whirl before you go throwing hundos at a boat.


----------



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

I may take you up on that man. I was thinking of cutting a section out on the front of the deck for storage, would that allow proper ventilation you think?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Dschouest42 said:


> I was thinking of cutting a section out on the front of the deck for storage, would that allow proper ventilation you think?


Only if you installed a vent or left the bulkhead open. 

If you're going to go through all that effort you may as well install a deck fill tank so you don't have to vent through the bulkhead or out the side of the hull.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Dschouest42 said:


> I may take you up on that man. I was thinking of cutting a section out on the front of the deck for storage, would that allow proper ventilation you think?


Here is an example of the open bulkhead that jm is referencing. This setup does not require a separate vent and is pretty simple. 









Since you mentioned a 3 or 6 gallon tank, can we assume that you plan to use a plastic portable tank?


----------



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

How does one find a deck fill tank?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Dschouest42 said:


> How does one find a deck fill tank?


For example:
https://www.westmarine.com/deck-fills

and

http://moellermarine.com/product-category/fuel-containment/permanent-fuel-tanks/less-than-20-gals/
or the aluminum version
http://www.rdsaluminum.com/marine-stock-below.html


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Dschouest42 said:


> How does one find a deck fill tank?


I don't know that I've ever seen a deck fill option for a plastic portable fuel tank. You would have to find a way to attach a filler neck to the plastic fuel cap, and then install a deck fill/vent plate. All the under deck tanks I've seen have been aluminum.


----------

